# Henschel Hs126



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

nice series....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2015)

I find it interesting that they had obscured the Balkan Cross insignia on the upper wing surface with branches (post #3: photos #1 and #3)

I wonder where they were, that they would be concealing that from an observer?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2015)

#8 had not noted that, but what you say seems the explanation. Big black cross would be easy yo see from above.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice yet again!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2015)

I never realized how large it was.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2015)

1942 with "Kufen" ->> fitted with ski, Demjansk 1942 6K+GM


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2015)

Postcard (note original colour photograph, see bottom of picture)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't think it is the original colour image. But a nice shot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Postcard (note original colour photograph, see bottom of picture)


If you look bottom left, you'll see "farbfoto".

This is a colorized print of a photograph done in a style that was popular for the time


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree too. It looks like it _might_ be a hand-tinted original, of a monochrome print, which has then been produced as litho-printed post cards - the 'dot pattern' is visible in the image.
However, it might also be an Agfa colour original, again litho-printed as post cards, bearing in mind the level of four-colour litho printing at that time, which could explain the rather 'soft' appearance of the image.
There was a hand-tinting process, by both Agfa and Kodak, using water-based translucent tints, matching the colour dyes and hues employed in the manufacture of colour photographic materials, supplied in a booklet of paper 'swatches', normally packed in a flat tin, the lid of which was pressed to form small mixing palletes.
The tints were applied by brush (supplied in the tin), by wetting the required swatches with the tip of the brush, mixing the desired colour(s), then 'painting' onto the monochrome print.
It was fairly popular right up to the late 1950's to, early 1960's, before colour-print film became more readily available, at more or less affordable prices, to the general public, in the then popular roll-film formats of '127', '120' and '620', and was commonly used to add colour to faces, summer clothes and so on, in holiday 'happy snaps', and offered as an extra service by photographic processing houses.
It was also used for re-touching professional and commercial colour prints, the type used, for example, in 'glossy' magazines or high-end advertising, the type of work now done, by even an amateur, very simply, with the use of computer software such as 'Photoshop'.
Tinting of the complete image was a skilled art and, as can be imagined, took time and patience, and therefore was fairly expensive.
I think I still have an Eastman Kodak Cololur Tinting kit, packed away somewhere.

On a different note, are there any Henschel 126 aircraft still in existence?
It would be a very interesting, and different, airshow 'warbird' subject.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2015)

Shoot me but I think it is a colour picture. Many were made for Signal, calendars etc. See these from Signal and please look again. Granted the print itself is a bit "dotted"


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes, they are well-known colour originals.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2015)

Poland


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## dogsbody (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's one for you.







Chris


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2015)

Witebsk 1941 tanking fuel and re-supply air


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2015)

Dünaburg Lettland


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Gmina Barcin Mlodocin, Poland


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2015)

Flugplatz Kielce Polen


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2015)

good diorama shot!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2015)

Yep....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

Great in flight shot...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2016)

Reihenbildner camera


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice detail shot.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)

great series of shots....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2016)

2./Nahaufklärungsgruppe 12 funeral


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2016)

Demjansk 1941


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2017)

Greek airforce


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2019)

D746 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Hs126 Hs-126 Nahaufklärer im Flug TOP !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

Henschel Hs 126, Cockpit, Nahaufklärer, Russland 1941, Flugzeug, Luftwaffe, Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2019)

Very interesting


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Presse Foto 1940 Luftwaffe Bombenflugzeug kampfschule geschwader Ziellinien | eBay

Lines are for aiming bombs. When height is i.g. 1000 align target with line and release bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2020)

Now I know. Isn't 50 a little sketchy for bomb release?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Top Fotoalbum Luftwaffe 1(H14) Polen Feldzug Flugzeuge POW Bevölkerung Debia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Foto : Henschel Hs 126 Aufklärungs-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug Frankreich England Balkenkreuz Bergung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Flugzeug Henschel 126 Shild (Stuka Ju-87,Me-109,He-111,Fw-190,Ju-88,luft) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

A20, Privat Foto Legion Condor Fieseler Storch ? auf einem Rollfeld ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie A20, Privat Foto Legion Condor Fieseler Storch ? auf einem Rollfeld ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Spain Condor 19-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foto : Sturz-Kampf-Flugzeug der Legion Condor in Spanien mit Kennung 19-2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Sturz-Kampf-Flugzeug der Legion Condor in Spanien mit Kennung 19-2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Spain Condor 19-2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

Heeres Flieger Aufklärungsgruppe 21 Flugzeug Hs 126 Flugplatz Elbing | eBay


Entdecken Sie Heeres Flieger Aufklärungsgruppe 21 Flugzeug Hs 126 Flugplatz Elbing in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

Luftwaffe Henschel HS 126 Farbdia ungerahmt | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Henschel HS 126 Farbdia ungerahmt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





colour

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

1943 abandoned Henschel 126 at Derna 86 RAF 223 (Bomber Sqn ) photo 8.5 by 5.5cm | eBay


1943 abandoned Henschel 126 at Derna 86 RAF 223 (Bomber Sqn ) photo 8.5 by 5.5cm january 1943 from a collection of original WW2 RAF 223 Sqn ( Martin Maryland's & Baltimore's photos Desert War & Sicily and Italy quite clean Please view the Photographs which give the best impression of their...



www.ebay.com





Desert Derna VG+CJ 1943 Jan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

Chièvres FL.Werkstattzug Bergung 














B190 Belgien Flugplatz Chièvres FL.Werkstattzug Bergung Henschel Hs 126 Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie B190 Belgien Flugplatz Chièvres FL.Werkstattzug Bergung Henschel Hs 126 Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Niedermendignow Mendig airbase Forgotten airfields europe














24 x 18 cm großes Foto Flugplatzfeuerwehr Niedermendig Luftwaffe Fliegerhorst | eBay


Entdecken Sie 24 x 18 cm großes Foto Flugplatzfeuerwehr Niedermendig Luftwaffe Fliegerhorst in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Aufkl.Gr. 13 Staffelwappen















J14 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Henschel HS 126 der Aufkl.Gr. 13 Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie J14 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Henschel HS 126 der Aufkl.Gr. 13 Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2022)

Deceptively large airplane.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2022)

Condor notice camera port under fuselage nr 19-4

Hs126 nickname was Superpava



























Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Bruchlandung 3 | eBay
Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Bruchlandung 2 | eBay
Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Bruchlandung, Kennung 19-4
Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Bruchlandung, Kennung, Maling | eBay
Foto Spanien, notgelandetes Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Bruchlandung, Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2022)

Nr 19-7 strange only 6 delivered..... German humour.














Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Kennung 19-7, Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Kennung 19-7, Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Condor Spain 19-7















Foto Spanien, Legion Condor Flugzeug HS 126, Henschel mit Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Legion Condor Flugzeug HS 126, Henschel mit Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------

